# Kwik Tool Bad Blade



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody has tried using the Kwik Tool angle grinder cutter for carving? The advertisements say it's "new" to the U. S. and is used frequently in Europe. The price is certainly attractive and there are multiple tooth selections. Then it occurred to me to read the Amazon reviews. Reviews on Amazon warn that slight contact with a piece of metal cause it to lose teeth and the blade will rust badly in a humid climate. It is made in China, by the way.

http://www.amazon.com/KwikTool-BBC450-Blade-Carver-Reduction/dp/B000O3GPRK/ref=pd_cp_hi_3


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I haven't. I use the donut style grinders.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I played around with this a bit. It's main advantage is that it cuts (not abrades) lots of material quickly. It leaves great piles of 1" long shavings which are the result of each tooth's path through the stock. It's main disadvantage is that it leaves a sharp cut at the edge, not rounded like a donut wheel would leave, so you have to compensate by turning sideways to the profile and using the natural radius of the saw blade. I'll share more information as I see how this works into the complete project.


----------

